

Backify to delete all free accounts in 7 days - jpulgarin
http://i.imgur.com/1Ym3c.png

======
rick888
I signed up with a free account and got the email a few hours ago. I had a
feeling this would happen because I couldn't figure out how they were going to
make money when they were giving away 500GB for free.

------
mcarrano
I have a free account with Backify and did not receive that email.

~~~
mcarrano
I spoke too soon, just received the email.

------
moonboots
The free storage was probably a marketing ploy.

